
How can we improve retention? - aknalid
http://i.imgur.com/Pdp5Msy.png
======
aknalid
Background: We are in the 3D Printing space and this particular retention
graph is based on the following criteria:

1.) From creating a new account 2.) To 3D Printing something using our
software

It's still a pretty new industry, but would love some tips on improving
retention numbers...

